# Ford 1700 manual steering 4wd



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if a steering gearbox off of a 2000 ford tractor will fit on a 1700 tractor (bolt hole pattern etc).

It appears that a 2000 steering gearbox is a different design. I am hoping it will work better than the design I have now (my second new gearbox)

Here is a pict of the gearbox I am trying to use


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think that gearbox is going to work on a 1700.
The 1700 is a Japanese built machine, built by Shibauru. Ford doesn't show ever selling a 2100, neither Ford built nor Shibauru built. There was a 2110 which was built by Ford from 1965-75 and a Shibauru built 2110 that was built from 1983-87. The two tractors have NOTHING in common. The Ford built 2110 was a LCG tractor used mostly for mowing by highway departments. The gearbox in your picture is for a Ford built 2110 and not a Shibauru built machine.

Hope this helps.
Mark


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Mark, do you have any other ideas? The steering gearboxes I have used are off Yanmar I believe, they appear to be made out of paper (meaning they are light weight). When I try to turn when the tractor is not moving, it's too much stress on the gearbox.
The original 1700 gearbox is obsolete.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy tkrlyon,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Steering without the tractor moving is stressful on ALL manual tractor steering systems. Try to avoid this practice. You might consider adding power steering to take the stress off the steering gearbox. 

What components in the gearbox are failing? You will be better off fixing it yourself rather than replacing the entire unit. Check with Messicks online parts.

You can get a replacement steering shaft from brokentractor.com


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

My suggestion would be salvage yards.
Wengers in Meyerstown Pa is a good one.
T&S salvage in Pavo, Ga is another good one.

Equipment Trader online has a dismantled machine section you can check.
You can also check to see if the gearbox from any of the other Shibauru built "hundred" series will fit. I.E. 1300, 1500, 1600, 1900

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

By the way, I've done business with both the salvage yards I mentioned and both are great to deal with.

If you want to repair your unit that may be a better way to go but be aware that parts are very pricey. The main worm shaft is around $600 new, $300 aftermarket. There's an aftermarket worm shaft on ebay right now for $285.

If the link below works, it will take to a parts breakdown page for your unit.

http://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr68258ar259358bi3074604-2


----------

